# Không gian bếp ấm cúng, hiện đại nhờ những ý tưởng sắp xếp hợp lý



## nadanvonga (26/11/21)

Không gian bếp ấm cúng, hiện đại nhờ những ý tưởng sắp xếp hợp lý Những ý tưởng bố trí nhà bếp dưới đây có thể mang lại sự tiện nghi, không gian ấm cúng cho người dùng. Nhà bếp lộn xộn bỗng tạo cảm giác gọn gàng, ngăn nắp chỉ trong tích tắc nhờ những mẹo này Trong không gian nhà bếp, bạn Bán sỉ máy khuếch tán tinh dầu bày trí đồ nội thất bằng gỗ màu xám trắng và tối, tủ lạnh bằng thép không rỉ, đồ dùng ăn tối màu đen, sàn gỗ, bàn làm bằng đá màu xám. Sử dụng đồ máy khuếch tán tinh dầu ở nha trang cùng tông màu với tủ bếp trắng, kệ bếp kính phía sau, bàn ăn và kệ bằng gỗ. Đồ nội thất nhà bếp trắng, tủ lạnh bằng thép không rỉ, nền gạch trang trí đơn giản. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Trong không gian lắp đặt bếp từ, lò nướng và các thiết bị một cách hài hòa, tạo tổng thể bắt mắt. Do diện tích nhà hạn chế, không gian nhà bếp được bố trí gần phòng khách, ngăn cách bởi bar. Gia chủ lắp đặt tủ bếp trắng, thiết bị nấu nướng và bàn ăn dùng tông màu tối. Với những nhà bếp có phong cách giản dị, tường bếp lát gạch hoa vuông màu trắng cùng tông với tủ bếp. Bàn ăn, giá đựng đồ gia dụng sử dụng gỗ. Nhà bếp cũng được bố trí ở khu vực có ban công, tạo sự thông thoáng khi nấu nướng. Nhà bếp sử dụng vật liệu gỗ: Từ tủ bếp, bàn ăn, đến dầm nhà, tranh khảm trang trí đều sử dụng vật liệu từ gỗ. Trong không gian bếp này, những bức tường gạch thô không trát tạo nên sự đơn giản trong nội thất. Chủ nhà kết hợp với những thiết bị Máy khuếch tán tinh dầu không gian lớn hiện đại, tạo nên sự độc đáo. Không gian bếp với màu sắc trung tính, tủ bếp cùng tông màu tường, đồ nội thất từ kệ nấu nướng đến bếp, lò nướng, chậu cây trang trí đều sử dụng màu đen.


----------

